# Wish there was something in Virginia



## Soka (Jan 28, 2011)

I consider myself a furry (even though I can't draw yet...YET) and I would love to go to a convention or fur meet with fellow furs (One day I will have a fursuit!) but there is nothing around me. No one in my family and none of my friends are interested in the furry hobby. I would love to meet some fellow furs. 

How does one go about creating a new meet? or even a convention? Maybe a few of us Virginians could work together and get something going?


----------



## moiracoon (Jan 28, 2011)

Well...I know there's an established meetup group near Lynchburg with 80+ members (http://www.swvfurs.com/).

You may want to check out Virginia Furs (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/virginiafurs/) here on FA for more resources.


----------

